# My PumkinRot Witch Jars



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Hey Everyone!

I recently got Mrs. Grimm into the Halloween spirit by enlisting her help with my attempt to create some PumpkinRot witch jars for my Witch's Shack yard/walk-through display... Needless to say, she had a great time and wants to help me with the next few projects!

I also watched Hauncast's video on the subject 



 and it was a great help, so a big thanks to PumpkinRot for the idea and Chris Baker for putting his own twist on it and making a video!

We made quite a few as I want them to light a path the ToT's will follow (between my house and my neighbors, into my backyard and right up to the Witch's shack).

Let me know what you think!

Thanks!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE jars......


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Thanks beelce!

I was thinking they were missing something though, but can't put my finger on it!


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

You're using them as lanterns/path markers? That's brilliant!! Might have to think about doing that myself


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Yep, that's the plan QDance, glad you like it 

I am still kinda figuring out how to hang them over the ToTs heads... I am leaning towards fishing line...

I'll be doing some test this weekend. I'll post some pics and night pics as well.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looking good!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Those are sweet! I like the idea of using them as lit markers. Very creative!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice. Like them a lot.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback everyone!

I tried hanging three up on one fishing line and it held, but the jars are heavier than I thought...

So, I might have to either double (or triple) up the fishing line or have several lines running with only a couple lights on each...

Experimenting is a as fun as make these things


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those look great. Could I please ask for a nighttime shot with the lights burning? I'd love to see how yours look. I've pondered using whitches jars, but I'm afraid to use glass in my display. I get some pretty clumsy people through my yard.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

I will for sure get you those pics Scareme...

I was planning on taking some tonight, but I have to get the hanging method just right as I don't want any ToTs or their parents getting hurt.

But yes, pic will come


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Those are cool in a sort of "Wrong Turn" kind of way (if you have seen that movie you will get the idea). And my guess is a tea candle goes in each jar? Very, very cool. They will great marking the way for the TOT's. They would even look good hanging on tree branches lighting up a graveyard........oh no!....Now there is something else I want to try out for Halloween night.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

These look great. Looking forward to seeing those pics of them at night!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

OK I found a few minutes to string them up outside in my yard last night and took a few pics. I ran some fishing line and strung of 6 of the jars.

Logistics as to how I can effectively, and safely hang these aside, I really love how they turned out!

Here they are!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Very nice Grimm.. And brilliant idea to use them as path lights.. Have you thought about running a stainless cable (or even a 1/2" rope) and then hanging your fishing line off of that?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thye look so cool all lit up. It's a nice effect.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow Grimm, they look so cool, like they are floating in mid air....perhaps that is why they are called Witch Jars, because they are hexed....I really love them and I think I am going to have to make a couple for this year. You guys are killing me with the showroom stuff! (seriously, tell the Missus, she rocks)


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

those look great!


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

These are great! Thanks for the link. Since these jars are not heat proof, do these got really hot with the small tea light? I wonder if the fake tea lights would work or be too dimmed.

Oops I answered my own ? These are plastic it seems... . Still in bed actually. Should get up and make some coffee


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment everybody!

@pagan: no that had not occurred to me, but that is a great idea! The fishing line eventually sagged under the weight of the bottle. Thanks!

@pumpkin5: yes the showroom is a killer place to be 20 days before Halloween! Browser with caution!  I will(and do so often) tell Mrs Grimm she rocks 

@haunthunter: You are correct sir! The glass jars do heat up, in fact if you hang them crookedly the tea light will heat up the jar so much that the hot glue used to hold the decorative rope at the top and outside the jar will start melting again! So watch those fingers!

Hanging them straight is a better, yet somewhat less esthetic, choice. I will try the fake tea lights this weekend and post some comparative pics.

Again, thanks to the replies everybody!


----------

